

How to Record a Podcast with People in Multiple Locations - danbenjamin
http://hivelogic.com/articles/2008/10/how-to-record-a-multi-person-podcast

======
swdesignguy
The Beef:

An interviewer [...] would be videotaped conducting an interview via a long-
distance phone call to the interviewee in another part of the world. This
interviewee [...] would be videotaped as he was being interviewed. This
videotape would then be sent to the interviewer’s city and synchronized with
the videotape of the interviewer [...] and the higher-quality sound of the
videotapes would be used instead of the telephone audio.

------
ivankirigin
<http://blogtalkradio.com>

